# Koxx Days 2003



## ey-le-an (4. Februar 2003)

so wie es aussieht werden die koxx days 2003 ja ein mega event mit ungefähr 400 trialern, wettbewerben, koxx-team-shows uvm.
also von mir aus (frankfurt) müssten es ca 650km weit sein, das liegt ja ein bischen südlich von paris.

wenn wir uns ein bisschen absprechen, könnten da doch einige von uns hin.

bsp: fabian mit dem bus, toto, maks, jan und ich rein und los gehts. wir wohnen eben alle nicht weit von einander entfernt.
dann könnten wir ganz günstig ein ober endgeiles event erleben.

tobsen und biketrialer, ja keine ahnung, bis zu uns sind es ja schonmal 350km oder 400km, da könnt ihr mit ein paar anderen von münchen auch hinkommen oder so.

postet mal was ihr von einem frankreich trip haltet.


----------



## ey-le-an (4. Februar 2003)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Februar 2003)

Wann issen der?????
Max


----------



## ey-le-an (4. Februar 2003)

da...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Februar 2003)

joa gut. ma sehen


----------



## ey-le-an (4. Februar 2003)

mal sehen, was toto und fabian so meinen. ajo.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Februar 2003)

Ja, weil wenn dann müssten wir dann samstags ganz früh losfahren, oder Freitags mittags und dann halt Sonntags rechtzeitig zurück, weil Schule!!!!!!!!!!
Max


----------



## ey-le-an (4. Februar 2003)

a-jo.


----------



## tobsen (4. Februar 2003)

also wenn ihr fahrt, fahr ich auch   
wär schon ma geil...

greez
tobi


----------



## fabian (5. Februar 2003)

Bock hätte ich schon.
Muss aber erstmal sehen, was die Finanzen sagen. 
Mit meinem Auto könnten wir vielleicht schon fahren, ich hab aber nur drei Sitplätze. Räder transportieren wäre aber kein Problem. 

fabian


----------



## biketrialer (5. Februar 2003)

bei mir gehts net, hab immer samstags von 7-13 uhr meisterschule
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

@toto: dann mach 1x blau, oder wir fahren nur für sonntag hin.

@all: dem jan habe ich eine e-mail geschickt. in seiner remail sagte er "Dass mit den KoxxDays habe ich mir noch gar nicht überlegt. Aber hört sich nicht schlecht an, auch das Gelände ist traumhaft."

also, "traumhaftes" gelände.

also der blanke hammer wäre natürlich: toto, maks, jan, fabian, biketrialer, tobsen, ey-le-an, nikki, ... und alle die bock haben.

kostet doch nicht wirklich viel, wenn wir 1 bus mit 3 leuten und 8 bikes zupacken und in 1 pkw 5 leute. jan hat ja auch nen diesel bus und mein bmw kann ich auch mit knappen 7 litern fahren. ein bischen autobahngebühr für jeden 1/4 bei 2 karren.

wir könnten ja bsp sonntag 06:00 los, von 12:00 bis 20:00 dort bleiben, dann wieder nach hause. dann haben wir auch keine kosten für die unterkunft, und fahrer können sich abwechseln, damit sich keiner vor müdigkeit 650km hinterm steuer quälen muss. dann wird das eine ganz relaxte fahrt ins koxxland.

ich warte mal die mail vom jan ab, dann sag ich weiteres.


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

ABGESCHÄTZTE KOSTEN:

distanz: 650km einfach >>> 1300km komplett
sprit: bei ca 8 liter benzin pro 100 km >>> 104 liter
kosten: bei ca 1,05  pro liter >>> 109,2 
kostenteilung: bei 4 personen pro pkw >>> 27,3  pro person
wir wären ja ca 8 leute und 2 autos + evtl weitere interessenten aus dem forum mit fahrgelegenheit.

autobahngebühr: ??? vermutlich max 100 euro hin und zurück, soviel wirds wohl nicht sein.

fazit: ca 50  pro person !!! und das für ein trip ins koxxland und die franzosen live beim trialen sehen. zu essen und zu trinken zu hause mitnehmen und gut ist.

gut überlegen jungs. ein fuffi wirds wohl wert sein.


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Februar 2003)

hm, hört sich gut an, mal kucken wie weit das von mir aus is. Bock hätt ich schon. An einem Tag hin und wieder zurück is natürlich happig, aber passt scho denk ich. Hab auch nich unbedingt bock da irgendwo noch zu pennen, kost dann wieder mehr..

Chris


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

von münchen aus ca 900km (laut map24).


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

.


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

von frankfurt aus 650km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

der nikki ist auch schwer begeistert.
er hat gemeint, dass wir auch evtl mit dem zug fahren könnten??? mal sehen, was das kosten würde! GRUPPEN-TICKET usw. könnte günstig sein.
kennt einer den von koxx-bikes.de? wie kommt der denn hin?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2003)

boah *schock*, ich werd hier noch zum Hirsch 
Wahnsinn, wie sich der Bene da rein hängt!! 
cool, danke!!

Tja mirs ma aufgefallen, wenn toto im Urlaub is, is immer was krasses los!!(letzes Mal als Hösel in Schatthausen war!!)
Jetzt Koxx Days, nextes mal Finden wir Garten Eden!!
Max


----------



## biketrialer (6. Februar 2003)

@eylean: also ich kann nicht!!! wie oft denn noch, und blau machen geht net da die schule das dem abreitgeber meldet und da der mir die schule bezahlt krieg ich dann tierisch ärger auf arbeit!
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2003)

Wir wollen nur Sonntags fahren, da hast du glau´b ich keine Schule!!


----------



## biketrialer (6. Februar 2003)

@maks: ja  das stimmt sonntags hab ich keine schule und genau deswegen will ich net den ganzen tag auf der auotbahn verbringen, da fahr ich lieber ein bisserl im felsenmeer! 
ich kann sowieso in zukunft nur noch am wochenende trialen für mehr ist leider keine zeit mehr....selbst im sommer hab ich von 17 Uhr bis 20:30 Uhr schule
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2003)

Ja, war ja nicht böse gemeint!!
Und außerdem is das n Erlebnis!!!
Max


----------



## biketrialer (6. Februar 2003)

@maks: die zeiten des endlosen trialens sind leider ein für allemal vorbei!
ich kanns net ändern 
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

@toto: man, den einen sonntag kannste doch mal "opfern". du bist schließlich unsere neue trail-hoffnung, unser hessen-nachwuchs-talent, der pash-250t-guru, der uns-zu-tode-antippende auf den hartgeld-strich-schickende .... du musst mit. komm, wir machen die franzosen mal richtig nass, wir haben doch unseren jan-gott dabei. zum samstag "blau machen" würde ich dich aufgrund der für dich daraus resultierenden konsequenzen nicht auffordern.

der jan hat gemailt: "bin ich am überlegen, ob wir nicht mit meinem Van fahren sollen. Hat halt mehr Platz (5 Leute und bestimmt auch 5 Fahrräder) und ist auch Komfortable zu fahren auf so langen Strecken. Nur der Verbrauch ist halt einiges höher, wird aber bestimmt auch gehen." 

@fabi: hast du nen mercedes van?!?! oder was war das nochmal?!?!?

habe irgendwo was von 400 trialern dort gelesen, irgendwo war was gestanden.

domenic möchte sicher mit, nikki zu 99% (die beiden können sich hier ja nicht selbst äußern, daher übernehme ich das für die, damit ihr auch informiert seid).


----------



## biketrialer (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ey-le-an _
> *@toto: man, den einen sonntag kannste doch mal "opfern". du bist schließlich unsere neue trail-hoffnung, unser hessen-nachwuchs-talent, der pash-250t-guru, der uns-zu-tode-antippende auf den hartgeld-strich-schickende .... du musst mit. komm, wir machen die franzosen mal richtig nass, wir haben doch unseren jan-gott dabei. zum samstag "blau machen" würde ich dich aufgrund der für dich daraus resultierenden konsequenzen nicht auffordern.
> 
> der jan hat gemailt: "bin ich am überlegen, ob wir nicht mit meinem Van fahren sollen. Hat halt mehr Platz (5 Leute und bestimmt auch 5 Fahrräder) und ist auch Komfortable zu fahren auf so langen Strecken. Nur der Verbrauch ist halt einiges höher, wird aber bestimmt auch gehen."
> ...



@eylean:ja, ja ist ja schon gut bene du altes honigkuchenpferd....da ihr mich ja selbst hier in der schweiz dermasen unter druck setzt dann muss ich doch wohl mitfahren! 
noch nicht mal im urlaub hat man seine ruhe vor euch....schlimm
ich bin am spätnachmittag im tiefschnee getrialt.......das ist ja voll lustig...... 
bene wo hast du denn die pash 250t guru bezeichnung schon wieder her....was dein krankes gehirn so alles ausspuckt.........tsssssss....... 
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

@toto: brakeshop? pash? koxx=weg?

hatte zwar kein französisch in der schule, aber vielleicht einer von euch: (was steht den da nun):

.......................................................................................................
KOXX DAYS - ROUND 3 - PARTY TIME
Date : 8 et 9 mars 2003
Lieu : BUTHIERS ( FRANCE - 77 )

Fort de ses 7 titres mondiaux en 2002, KOXX vous prépare des KOXXDAYS
hors du commun, avec un plateau digne d'un championnat du monde.
Le team KOXX international bien sur, mais aussi bon nombres d'invités de tous pays...
Une compétiton ouverte à tous, novice ou pros, licencié ou pas.
Bref deux jours dédiés au trial, avec aussi des parcours rando, des démos
de folie, du dual-trial, du matos etc etc.. , le tout dans cet endroit magique qu'est BUTHIERS
( lieu de la troisième manche mondiale en 2002 ).
Beaucoup de lots seront mis en jeu: des cadres, du matos, des t-shirts etc...
mais le premier lot pour les compétiteurs sera la toute dernière SCORPA SY 250,
ce qui nous promet du beau spectacle...
Les fichiers "inscription" et "programme sont disponibles ci-dessous,
et plus d'infos sur cet événement seront disponibles bientôt... 

U N  E V E N E M E N T  E X C E P T I O N N E L 

Le choix d'un site : La BASE de BUTHIERS ! 
Un pur paradis pour vététistes au cur d'un massif boisé truffé d'énormes blocs de grés ! 
Le tout aux portes de Paris !

Le choix d'une date idéale : 8-9 Mars 2003
Le début du Printemps et l'unique grande épreuve inscrite au calendrier vtt à cette
période de l'année !
De quoi rassembler tous les riders en mal de compétition ! (400 pilotes attendus )

Le choix de promouvoir le trial : Koxx ou le trial pour tous !
Bien que présentant un spectacle de haut niveau
avec des pilotes internationaux, les zones sont
accessibles aux amateurs.
Grande nouveauté 2003 : une randonnée maniabilité
accompagnée ou non permettra aux néophytes
de découvrir le trial avec un vtt classique !

samedi 8 mars 2003
salon KOXX : présentation de la gamme KOXX 14-19h   
randonnée vtt avec 10 zones trial "faciles" 14-16h   
show trial par le team KOXX international 16 h 15   
séance dédicace par le team KOXX international 17 h 30   

dimanche 9 mars 2003
salon KOXX : présentation de la gamme KOXX 09-17 h   
compétition internationale de biketrial ouverte à tous 09-14    
troisième manche du trophée régional de l'orléanais 09-14 h   
randonnée maniabilité-trial, deux tours de 14 km avec 10 09-14 h   
zones accessibles à tous avec un vtt classique.    
départ accompagné à 9 h 15    
dual trial 14 h 30-16 h   
show trial par le team KOXX international 16-16 h 30   
remise des récompenses et tirage de la tombola 16 h 30-17 h   

TRIAL
épreuve internationale de biketrial ouverte à tous !
pour sa troisième édition, les KOXXDAYS accueillent cette année
un plateau international trial hors du commun.
mais les KOXXDAYS restent avant tout une épreuve trial ouverte a tous,
alors n'hésitez pas à venir rouler sur la plus grosse fête du trial français.
( licenciés ufolep ou non )
( troisième manche du trophée de l'orléanais )
compétition ouverte aux 20 et 26 pouces / 3 tours de 6 zones

catégorie couleur du fléchage type de zones  
élite jaune maitrise extrème  
nationale 1 rouge haut niveau technique  
nationale 2 bleu relief très accidenté  
nationale 3 blanc bases trial nécessaires  
nationale 4 vert apprentissage(13 ans et +)  
espoir orange apprentissage(-de 13 ans)  

inscriptions à l'avance par courrier (règlement à joindre obligatoirement)
tarif unique: 8 uros
inscription sur place: 10 uros
présentation obligatoire de la licence sur place
certificat médical de moins de 3 mois
ou autorisation parentale pour les mineurs non licenciés
l'inscription donne accès gratuitement au dual-trial prévu à 14h30 

RANDONNEE TRIAL
grande nouveauté pour cette année 2003, la randonnée trial.
afin de vous familiariser à la pratique du trial, nous avons décidé
cette année de mettre en place des types de parcours très simples,
praticables avec des vtt classiques, en privilégiant la joie
que procure le passage trialisant, plutôt que la course
au chronomètre sur un hippodrome.
ce type de parcours vous fera redécouvrir l'essence même du vtt,
être libre de passer ou bon vous semble.
samedi 14-16h
dimanche 9-14h avec départ accompagné à 14h
parcours de 14 km comprenant 10 zones de maniabilité-trial
à effectuer 2 fois. 
tarif unique pour l'épreuve RANDONNEE: 4 uros

SALON
SAMEDI 8 et DIMANCHE 9 MARS
découvrez en avant première la gamme Koxx 2003 :
- les Vtt complets et cadres avec leurs décos inédites
  dont le " Air T T ", un vtt polyvalent à l'aise partout !
- la nouvelle collection de fringues dessinée par un styliste parisien !
- la marque " Try All " d'accessoires branchés trial, street, dh au look inimitable !

le Salon c'est aussi :
- le défilé " Fashion Koxx " avec des mannequins canons aux couleurs de la marque !
- la rencontre avec les pilotes du team koxx 2003 :
Kenny BELAEY (Belgique) - champion du Monde UCI 2002
Marc VINCO - vice Champion du Monde UCI 2002
Marc CAISSO - champion du Monde UCI 2001
Vincent HERMANCE - champion du Monde Junior UCI 2001
Rafal KUMOROVSKI (Pologne) - champion du monde UCI 2001
Ben SAVAGE (Royaume uni) - vice champion du Monde Cadet BIU 2002
Stefan PCOLA (Slovaquie)
Pavel RECZEK (pologne)
Morgan REMYetc.....
...................................................................................................

bitte mal das wichtigste in deutsch zusammenfassen. einer von euch wird wohl französisch können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (6. Februar 2003)

@eylean: die emy kann mit sicherheit französisch ,
und du dann mit sicherheit durch sie auch  
das wirste doch jetzt wohl gerafft ham oder?? 
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Februar 2003)

naja so grob steht da halt dass die vom team koxx da sein werden viele andere fahrer aus andern Ländern. wird n wettkampf geben wo jeder mitfahren kann, egal wie gut man ist, ob lizenz oder nich, gibt n trialmotorrad und koxx sachen zu gewinnen. Trialshows vom team koxx, die neuen koxx produkte werden vorgestelllt.. 

hab kein bock da jetz noch weiter zu übersetzen..

hier noch ma was in english von ner andern seite:
Saturday & Sunday. The fun starts. You can ride the infamous Buthiers rocks to the point of exhaustion or take full advantage of the entertainment provided by the KOXX factory. So far we know that there will be;
A trials competion.
Speed trials.
Demo's by the International Team.
Product launch.
Various competitions where you stand to win big prizes.


KOXX expect 400 riders from around the globe to visit. It will certainly be a great trip, with a real party atmosphere, not just amongst the Brits, but all the riders. The site at Buthiers is also very well known and highly regarded and should give a great 48 hours riding if you can keep going. The entire trip will cost £195, and if you want to know more, or book your seat, then email [email protected] now!


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

@toto: ich kann mit ihr wohl auf französisch, aber...

... die brauch ich kaum zu fragen, ob die mir das alles übersetzt, weil wenn die das wort trial hört, muss ich in deckung gehen, damit sie mich nicht frißt (lol). nene, so schlimm ist es auch nicht, sie ist ja schonmal "echo" probegefahren.


----------



## biketrialer (6. Februar 2003)

@eylean: ahhhjoooo, wenn ich wieder da bin dann checken wir ma aschaffenburg.......da kann man geil trialen, ne freundin von mir wohnt da deshalb kenne ich da ein paar fette spots!
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

@toto: wann bist du back2ffm?


----------



## biketrialer (6. Februar 2003)

@eylean: jooo so am 22.2.2222 nein doch am 22.2.03 isn samstag
jetzt aber schluss, wir labbern ja nur schei$e heute.....es wird echt immer schlimmer mit uns......man verblödet zunehmens
die lassen uns noch abholen mit der zwangsjacke.... 
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

@toto: na, schonmal mit ner zwangsjacke getrialt oder wie? aber stimmt, wir labern sonst das heilige koxxdays topic kaputt. in diesem sinne bleibe ich von nun hier sachlich.

@chris und tobsen: wie würdet ihr denn das machen, kommt ihr erst zu uns nach frankfurt? oder wie was wo wer wann? oder treffen wir uns vielleicht bei jan vor dem laden (bei karlsruhe)?


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Februar 2003)

hm jo ma kucken, 1800km an einem tag sin schon krass. von münchen aus würd ich dann über stuttgart, karlsruhe, strassbourg, saarbrücken und dann rüber richtung paris fahren. Wenn ihr also mit dem jan hinfahrt könnten wir uns zwischen Pforzheim und karlsruhe treffen..


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

ja, wir werden schon einen weg finden, damit es keinem zu stressig wird. für euch sind 900km am tag einfach zu hart, ihr wollt ja dort auch noch trialen und nicht schlafen vor erschöpfung. bis karlsruhe packt ihr es locker und dann müsst ihr ja nicht mehr selbst fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2003)

@toto und bene: ihr habt ja n sprung, ihr seid ja nich mehr ganz dicht!!!!!


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

@maks: bloß nicht frech werden hier, sonst gibts ne zwangsjacke.


----------



## echo freak (6. Februar 2003)

hab den großen text mal in nen translator eingegeben! vielleicht wißt ihr jetzt mehr...





KOXX DAYS - DURCHGANG 3 - Datiert PARTY TIME: am 8. und 9. März 2003 Ort: BUTHIERS (FRANKREICH - 77) Stark mit seinen 7 Welttiteln 2002, bereitet KOXX Sie KOXXDAYS außer dem Gemeinsamen(Gewöhnlichen), mit einem einer Meisterschaft der Welt würdigen Tafelland(Tablett) vor. Team KOXX international wirklich auf, aber auch gut Zahl von Gästen aller Länder... Ein allen geöffneter compétiton, Neuling oder, entlassen oder nicht pros. Kurz zwei dem Trial gewidmete Tage mit auch Strecken ist, démos von Wahnsinn, vom Dual-trial, vom matos u.s.w. u.s.w., dem allem in diesem zauberhaften Ort rando, wie BUTHIERS (Ort des dritten Weltärmels 2002). Viele Anteile werden aufgeboten sein: leitende Angestellte(Rahmen), des matos, T-Shirts u.s.w. aber wird der erste Anteil für die Mitbewerber die jede letzte SCORPA SY 250, sein, was uns des schönen Schauspieles(Vorstellung) verspricht... Die Dateien "Anmeldung("Beschriftung") und " Programm sind mehr Nachrichten auf diesem Ereignis untengenannt verfügbar, und werden bald verfügbar sein.... U N E V E N E M E N T E X C E P T I O N N E L Le Auswahl einer Webseite(Gegend): Die GRÜNDUNG(BASIS)  [Attention! Seul le début de votre texte a été traduit.]


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

typisch translator, kein plan von grammatik usw. aber immerhin kann er es besser als ich (lol).

naja, ein paar infos mehr sind schon rausgekommen. danke.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2003)

@bene: Bevor du mich in ne Zwangsjacke kriegst, fliegen die Keulen durch die Luft


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

@maks: die keulen, die immer bei betrieb an die frische luft müssen, damit sie nicht heiß werden? lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2003)

ja, ich hab schon ne Kühlung eingebaut, mit Tempratur anzeige!! 
Max


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

du alter cyborg, du android, hast du schon den neuen antipper-hochhüpf-patch in deinen keulen-microchip implementiert?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2003)

Ja und für den "Sidehopauf6pelettenübersvorderradquerdraufgeroll3malgeschafftmitdemneuenrahmen" hab ich auchn Chip!!
Oder für den "sidehopvonhinterradaufshinterradauf5paletten"
auch


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

ey, ich brauch auch keulen-pillen, aber ich habe ja jetzt auch v-brakes, da gibts bald noch mehr keulen.
die microchips habe ich auch bald.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2003)

Jaa, so ist es, auch Keulenmacher genannt!!


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

die keulen können aber auch von was anderem kommen ??? wird dann nicht als v-brake-trailer-keule bezeichnet, sondern als wichsarm.


----------



## fabian (7. Februar 2003)

Vielleicht sollten wie erstmal abwarten was die Zugfahrt kosten würde. Und dann schon Samstags nach totos Schule fahren. Ansonsten wirds arg stressig. Ob sich das dann noch lohnt? 
1300 km vielleicht noch Stau ist schon heftig. Mal ganz zu schweigen von 1800 km.

@maks mim trialen am wochenende wird leider nichts bei mir, hab die Grippe


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Februar 2003)

ich habe bei der bahn auskünfte eingeholt:
1. ice dürfen wir nicht mit den bikes fahren
2. ice braucht normalerweise ab 6 stunden fahrzeit aufwärts, andere züge ca 10 stunden
3. wir kämen am günstigsten weg, wenn wir als gruppe fahren (gruppe ist ab 6 personen)
4. als gruppe mit bikes braucht der zug aber 10 stunden 32 minuten, weils eben kein ice ist (wegen den bikes)
5. wir müssten 4x umsteigen bis paris, dann sind wir noch lange nicht in buthiers
6. die EINFACHE FAHRT KOSTET FÜR 8 PERSONEN 426 EURO, macht hin und zurück ca 106 euro pro person (alles klar deutsche bahn, die sind wohl nicht mehr ganz dicht, da ist ja trampen bequemer)

habe mit jan nochmal gesprochen:
dass er hin will ist sicher, dass er mit seinem bus 5 personen und 5 bikes mitnehmen kann ist auch sicher, dass ich mitfahre ist auch sicher, dass domenic mitkommt auch, nikki auch, max auch.
wasn nu mit toto, biketrialer, tobsen, fabian?

fazit: auto rulet, bahn ist wichse, fliegen totaler quatsch weil wir dann in paris wären und nicht in buthiers und das ist noch teurer. jan war schon in buthiers, der weiß wo es ist.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Februar 2003)

Schade, gute Besserung-> next week-end wir d dann getrialt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Februar 2003)

aja, was sagt ihr nun zu der BAHN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (7. Februar 2003)

ey fliegen is ma ne idee   gleich ma gucken was des kostet...

tobi


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Februar 2003)

ey bei 850 euro mit der bahn kann ich mir gleich nen privatjet kaufen und wir fliegen mit den ganzen forum rüber. (wers noch nicht gelesen hat, lest mal meinen vorletzten beitrag durch, da ist einen genaue kostenaufstellung mit kontra punkten für bahnfahrt)


----------



## ChrisKing (7. Februar 2003)

ne also mit der Bahn fahr ich nich, das is ******** und sau unbequem da 10 stunden womöglich noch auf nem scheiss platz zu sitzen und dauernd auf die bikes aufzupassen.. und wie kommt man dann vom BHF nach buthiers? Des is viel zu kompliziert..
also wenn dann mim auto.. mal kucken ob ich da wirklich mitfahr, is schon bissl arg weit für so ne kurze Zeit..


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Februar 2003)

ajo, von mir aus geht auch samstag und sonntag, aber max muss jobben, nikki samstag arbeiten, toto hat meisterschule, usw.
wir müssen eben mal konkret festlegen wer wirklich sicher mitkommt und wann es demjenigen passt.


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Februar 2003)

noch ne idee:
die meisten interessenten kommen ja aus frankfurt bzw umgebung von frankfurt.
vorschlag:
wir treffen uns alle am samstag gegen mittag oder nachmittag in frankfurt und trialen da schon ein bischen rum, am sonntag morgen fahren wir dann gemeinsam ganz relaxt und ausgeschlafen los. jan, tobsen udn chris können bei mir, bestimmt auch thorsten oder max pennen. einen oder zwei kann ich schonmal aufnehmen.


----------



## fabian (8. Februar 2003)

ok bin überzeugt, mit der Bahn fahren hat echt keinen Sinn. 
Ob ich mitkomme weiß ich noch nicht, rechnet mal nicht mit mir.
Wenn ich spontan doch noch mitkommen will ist vielleicht noch ein Platz frei oder ich fahre noch mit meinem Auto. Ansonsten hab ich dann halt Pech gehabt. 

Mal was anderes: Hat jemand von euch Bock um den 1. Mai nach Riva (Gardasee) zum Bikefestival zu fahren. Werd da wohl mit einigen Kumpels hinfahren. Naja, ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis dahin.

fabian


----------



## ey-le-an (8. Februar 2003)

also, passt mal auf, der jan und der domenic haben gemeint, dass es cooler wäre, wenn wir 2 tage, also samstag und sonntag dort bleiben würden. jetzt ist es aber so, dass nicht jeder 2 tage zeit hätte, und da ich natürlich auch froh darüber wäre, wenn möglichst viele mitkommen können, werde ich bei der planung versuchen, jeden mit einzubeziehen.

@maks: du hast doch zeit, würdest du 2 tage mitkommen.

@toto: du hast ja samstag meisterschule, wenn du sicher mitwillst, fahren wir eben nur 1 tag, kein problem.

@tobsen und biketrialer: für euch wäre es sehr weit, würdet ihr trotzdem mitkommen, für 2 tage wäre es ja sinnvoller für euch.

ALTERNATIVE: jan, domenic, maks, ich ... fahren samstag und sonntag. fabian und andere nicht-2-tage-bleiben-woller kommen am sonntag extra nach. wenn wir 2 tage bleiben würde meine freundin auch gerne mit.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Februar 2003)

Ja, wie gesagt, ich hätte zu 80% Samstag UND Sonntag Zeit, zu 100% nur Sonntags, obwohl ich das erstere für Sinnvoller halte!
 
@bene: Wir nehmen alle unsere Freundinnen mit!!ach du meinst ja gar nich dein Bike !
Dein Echo ist ja sehr tollerant, mein trialtech wäre da sehr viel mehr eifersüchtig, aber solange es meine volle Liebe und Fürsorge bekommt, wird es nicht brechen!


----------



## ey-le-an (8. Februar 2003)

@maks: psssst, sei leise, das echo weiß garnichts von der emi. wenn mein echo wüßte dass ich ne andere hab, oh jeh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (8. Februar 2003)

habe schonmal eine vorabinfo von timo erhalten:
mit abendessen übernachtung und frühstück kostet es 38 euro. was es ohne essen kostet usw sagt er mir am montag.
dann würden wir samstag ca 06:00 loseiern und sonntag irgendwann spät abends.
mal totos stellungnahme abwarten und sehen, was chris und tobsen meinen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Februar 2003)

Joa gut mit Frühstück und Abendessen könnte wir auch machen, also Baguette und Confiture zum Früstück und Froschschenkel zum Abendessen, net schlecht für 38   
Max


----------



## ey-le-an (9. Februar 2003)

toto hat mich per sms informiert, er kommt definitiv nicht mit. also fahren wir zu 95% 2 tage.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Februar 2003)

´na juht


----------



## ey-le-an (9. Februar 2003)

@chris/tobsen: ich werde heute für 5 personen reservieren, wenn ihr doch noch mitwollt, dann sagt mir möglichst bald bescheid, oder checkt selbst eine übernachtungsmöglichkeit für euch ab.

monentan geplant ist:
mitfahrende: jan, maks, nikki, domenic, ey-le-an
karre: jans van
start: samstag ca 06:00
back: sonntag abend


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Februar 2003)

ja wie issen des mitm Fahren, holt der Jan uns ab, oder müssen wir zu ihm runter kommen, und holt ihr mich direkt zu Hause ab????
Fragen über Fragen!?!
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (9. Februar 2003)

1. möglichkeit:
jan kommt freitag schon und pennt bei mir.

2. möglichkeit:
jan kommt samstag morgen, dann müsste er aber 04:30 bei sich los eiern, das wäre stressig für ihn.

3. möglichkeit:
domenic nimmt sich mit und ich nehem nikk mit und wir fahren 04:30 nach königsbach-stein.

ich habe jan schon eine email deswegen geschickt. mal sehen, was er meint.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Februar 2003)

eigentlich ist jede der 3 Möglichkeiten okay, wenn der Jan bereit ist um 6:00 Uhr in FFM zu sein, cool, dann muss mich domenic dann mirnehmen´(nach FFm)


----------



## ey-le-an (9. Februar 2003)

ajo, bassamaluffey.
der jan hat gemailt, dass er am freitag mittag in königsbach losgurkt und zu mir kommt.
dann ist erstmal frankfurt city trial mit jan angesagt, da will ich dich, ja maks du bist gemeint, aber hier sehen, wie du das weinen anfängst, wenn uns der jan wieder mal richtig nass macht und zeigt, wo man in frankfurt eigentlich rumhüpfen kann, wo wir nicht mal davon geträumt haben.
dann pennt der jan hier und wir fahren ab frankfurt samstag morgen los.
perfekt. reserviert ist, der jan kennt den weg und die location dort.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Februar 2003)

optimal!!!!
Ich machn Deal mitm domenic, dass der mich abholt!!
Max


----------



## biketrialer (10. Februar 2003)

jooo, macht mal ich werd im felsenmeer sein ich wünsche euch viel spass, grüsst mir die heimat


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Februar 2003)

ich denk das wird nix bei uns.. wenn doch dann machen wir das auf eigene Faust ganz kurzfristig. 

Chris


----------



## ey-le-an (10. Februar 2003)

jo.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Februar 2003)

Du ey-le-an ist eigentlich nochn Platz frei?
Der Holger von www.brakeshop.de würde gerne noch mitkommen!


----------



## ey-le-an (11. Februar 2003)

also so wie es aussieht ist voll (jan, domenic, nikki, du, ich), aber...der nikki muss erst nachfragen, ob er urlaub für den samstag bekommt, falls nicht, sag ich dir bescheid, dann kann der holger gerne mit. zu sechst beim jan im van, das geht glaube ich nicht. der jan hat gemeint 5 personen + 5 bikes, wenn er die hintere sitzbank rausbaut.
warte mal ab, was der nikki sagt.


----------



## ey-le-an (11. Februar 2003)

aktueller stand:

jan, domenic, maks, ey-le-an ... und holger, wenn er will.
ich warte seine mail ab.
wegen der bezahlung im vorraus, sag ich noch bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

last minute:

1 platz ist noch frei im van vom jan, abfahrt ab frankfurt/main.
falls es sich doch noch einer anders überlegt hat, wegen der reservierung geht das schon noch, aber dalli dalli jetzte.


----------

